# Serpent Mini 22



## Rob Fisher (15/11/16)

Any vendors have stock of the Serpent Mini 22 Stainless Steel version? With the hype around the Serpent Mini 25 the 22 version has got a new lease on life and those guys with Pico's and smaller mods are looking for a decent RTA and the SM22 fills that very need!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Anneries (15/11/16)

Juicy Joes:
http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=wotofo-serpent-mini

Sorry for jumping the gun here, but was actually just on their site, looking at one for myself when I saw this thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/16)

Anneries said:


> Juicy Joes:
> http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=wotofo-serpent-mini
> 
> Sorry for jumping the gun here, but was actually just on their site, looking at one for myself when I saw this thread.



Many thanks @Anneries! Silver one on it's way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/11/16)

Ballie try out the Sapor RTA 22mm at some stage. Trust me it's a winner of note. Better flav in my opinion than Serpent 22


----------



## Anneries (15/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Many thanks @Anneries! Silver one on it's way!



Enjoy. mine will have to wait until payday..


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/11/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Ballie try out the Sapor RTA 22mm at some stage. Trust me it's a winner of note. Better flav in my opinion than Serpent 22



Roger that @Sir Vape!


----------



## Strontium (15/11/16)

Anneries said:


> Enjoy. mine will have to wait until payday..



Same here.....maybe a couple of paydays


----------



## Max (2/8/17)

Good Day ECIGSSA Forum Please can any of the vendors confirm if they still have SS/Silver Wotofo Serpent Mini 22mm RTAs available 
@BumbleBee @Maxxis @Vaperite South Africa @Vapers Corner @Sir Vape @Mari - Thank You so much and looking forward to your comments. 

Best Regards - Max


----------



## Rebel (2/8/17)

@Max https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/wotofo-serpent-mini

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (2/8/17)

Thank You @Rebel - busy organising now.


----------



## BumbleBee (2/8/17)

I don't have the SM22 but do have the Serpent RDTA which is also a single coil 22mm affair

http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/RBA-RTA-Atomisers-clearomisers/wotofo-serpent-rdta-22mm


----------



## Max (2/8/17)

Thank You @BumbleBee - much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mari (3/8/17)

Max said:


> Good Day ECIGSSA Forum Please can any of the vendors confirm if they still have SS/Silver Wotofo Serpent Mini 22mm RTAs available
> @BumbleBee @Maxxis @Vaperite South Africa @Vapers Corner @Sir Vape @Mari - Thank You so much and looking forward to your comments.
> 
> Best Regards - Max



Good day We have 2 silver ones left for R410


----------

